# Avalanche Information



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Without a doubt the Colorado Avalanche Information Center is my go to.

https://avalanche.state.co.us/index.php

They do specific avalanche forecasts for different zones of the state, updated every morning. They also offer some high quality courses and online learning materials.

https://avalanche.state.co.us/pub/edu_cal.php

https://avalanche.state.co.us/pub/edu_online.php

Educate yourself, and travel with experienced partners until you have your own working knowledge of avalanche hazard avoidance. 

Have fun out there, hope that helps.


----------

